# my first siamese carp



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

went to the lake again today and didn't think i would be hooking up with a carp finally.. started out early by chumming the area with loads of rice bran.. again, cage feeder was the order of the day and using foam beads as a pickup.. all i had to do is load up the feeder about the size bigger than a grapefruit and lobbed it out about 20ft.. while waiting i kept chumming the area every 4-5 minutes.. after about my 4-5th cast i rest my rod down and the line started to get pulled .. i set the hook and the line just screamed out from my reel..about 20minutes worth of tug o'war i caught my first siamese carp.. she weigh in at around 20kg.. it was the most awesome fight i have battled in a long time.. i only took a pic because my battery died on me.. 
needless to say i'm goin back for more.. heh heh.. :lol:


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats dood. Make sure you get a picture next time. No excuses 

Can you get oats, grits and creamed corn over there?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the carp. Tim he did say he could get corn but they werent hitting on it.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heres the only pic of the fish that i have..


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

That thing has a mouth on it like my mother in law !


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow. U have some intresting fish over there. lol


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

krustydawg said:


> That thing has a mouth on it like my mother in law !


very cool looking fish, looks like a brute, congrats on the 1st. S


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

nice catch man.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

That fish is UGLY lol wow. nice catch man. keep it up and us posted.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That Carp is pretty in a way and ugly in a way. I guess it's just pretty ugly ! LOL That's what my buddy told me about his old girlfriend. She was pretty ugly .


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heh heh.. i don't really think about how ugly the fish looks, i just care about how bad they fight.. and this fish ain't too shabby.. broke lotsa sweat trying to subdue the beast.. heh heh.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd say you're the only or one of only a few OGF'ers that have ever caught a common, mirror and siamese carp. Nice catch! You must have one hella big net for all these hogs you keep getting.


----------



## avaya (Jan 25, 2006)

I can tell the Siamese carp from the others but I am having a slight issue with grass, common, and mirror. Call me an amateur, which I am and will admit, but I just caught my first carp the other day. By looking at pictures it looks to be a grass or common carp. Is there some way to tell them apart? Other than the siamese they all look the same to me. By the way what an amazing fish you caught! The fight must have been amazing!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Amazing looking fish Ack, thanks for sharing!


----------

